# windows 8 question



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

We got our son a windows 8 laptop. We bought mine craft for it from there site. Downloaded and ran the exe and game runs but it did not put an icon on the desktop or app on app area thing ( don't know what they call that area). So now every time he wants to play we need to go into download area and run the exe. How can we put on desktop or app area and is there a programs area like the old stuff where you went to the start in the lower left and up popped the programs?
Thanks


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Go to the .exe file that starts your game and right click on it. Choose either "pin to start" or "pin to taskbar" (which ever you want it to show up at) and you're done!

You can also put an icon for it either on your desktop by right clicking on your program and choosing "send to" and then choose "to desktop".


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Karen I will try that


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

I would highly recommend you purchase and install Windows 7 and dump Windows 8 altogether. Nobody likes 8.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Windows 8 is awesome. There's a learning curve with it is all that some don't want to take the time to learn. Once you do, it's so much better than any other versions of windows. Mainly because the management of open programs is amazing.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Karen said:


> Windows 8 is awesome. There's a learning curve with it is all that some don't want to take the time to learn. Once you do, it's so much better than any other versions of windows. *Mainly because the management of open programs is amazing.*


Karen, could you please explain this feature and how it differs from previous operating systems? I have W8 and am now OK with it, but if it offers some nice advantages I would like to make use of them. Thanks!


----------

